# trying to do pattern...Help!! please....



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL
Hi,
I am trying to do Arlene's all in one bulky on my sk155 and I am at the very beginning and stuck on the directions 
can anyone tell me what this means:
BO/e-wrap 18 stitches on each side.
the pattern is here if you would like to look at it so it makes better sense.

http://mkdfw.homestead.com/Patterns/ArleneVCardi.html

Thanks 
Betty


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

okay,
I think it means to bind off the stitches and then e wrap them back on to do the sleeves maybe? It isn't matching up in my mind with the picture of the sweater?
anyone?
Betty


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

The pattern isn't very clear, but I think I figured it out:

you bind off 18 stitches on each side (the front will then fold in) 
you then ewrap 18 stitches on each side.... you will no longer be knitting the front, but continue knitting the back and the sleeves. Then you bind off the center stitches for the neck and then knit the top of the front and the sleeves, which folds over toward the front -- see the crochet trim on the front yoke? That is where the seam is.
Its hard to explain this without a diagram, but I hope it makes sense. Let me know if you can understand what I'm trying to say.
Julie


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have never heard the term ewrap. Could someone more kmowledgeable than I am explain it and what it is used for, please? 

Thanks a bunch!

Karen


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Julie,
I believe you are right, but I can't picture it in my mind.
Marg Coe has some directions up for an all in one that can be done on any machine by filling in the numbers and it has the same sort of directions on one line only a little clearer.
i am gonna go with it and see what I get lol.
I'll post a pic.
betty


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

bmoyer1 said:


> LOL
> Hi,
> I am trying to do Arlene's all in one bulky on my sk155 and I am at the very beginning and stuck on the directions
> can anyone tell me what this means:
> ...


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> I have never heard the term ewrap. Could someone more kmowledgeable than I am explain it and what it is used for, please?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Karen


ewrap is a knitting machine term. (also used with other things) you wrap the yarn around the needles in an e shape then go to next needle and do the same. Gives a fairly tight edge to the knitting. It is a way of casting on the stitches. Hand knit it is the thumb cast on I think, where you wrap the yarn around your thumb then place it on the needle with the free yarn between the stitches.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

evesch said:


> Bucketknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard the term ewrap. Could someone more kmowledgeable than I am explain it and what it is used for, please?
> ...


Thanks--I'm not at all familiar with knitting machines and thought this was a term for hand knitting--my bad!!

Karen


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Some m/k abbreviations:-
CO=cast on
BO=bind off
CAR=carriage
MT=main tension
T=tension
RC=row count. ie.RC000=set row counter to zero
COR=carriage on right
COL=carriage on left
EON=every other needle.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> bmoyer1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


Now I understand, this pattern is for a knitting machine. That makes me feel better. I thought there was a whole new language out there and I am not bilingual.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

rcooo means that the row counter of the machine is set at o to begin with.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I am fairly sure that means CAST on by e-wrapping so that you are increasing for the sleeves. Hope this is helpful


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well,
I just blindly followed the pattern and that is exactly what happened.
The bo/ewrap is exactly as it sounds, you bind off the stitches and then e wrap them back on then after all is said and done you fold over the top and sew a seam across the front which makes the sleeves and a vneck front, very cute.
Betty


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

So did you get the sweater done???? Are you posting a picture?


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the body done and sewn together, I still need to put the ribbing with button holes on the edge and put the ribbing on the sleeves, then I will post a pic. I have really enjoyed doing this, since it seemed so vague, until it came together. lol
Betty


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

oh and Julie,
you were exactly right in your description, it turned out just like you said.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I get it too. I just read your post and gazed at the picture and I can see what you mean. Very unusual and clever pattern. I must try that


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

okay,
here is a pic, now mind you I was flying blind lol.
but it does look okay. I got confused again when it came to the ribbing for the front. If you read the directions for ribbing it says to cast on from 22l to 21 right, and do 5 rows of ribbing, but that only goes around the neck of the sweater, when they give directions for s stitch, they tell you double that number, is this a mistake or am I misreading the pattern? Anyway, I am not going to put the ribbing on the cuffs because I don't really want to keep this, it is just an experiment to understand the pattern, I really don't like this yarn it is hard and scratchy lol.
Let me know what ya think.....lol...be gentle...


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

okay, so my sewing is atrocious lol, I was just trying to see what they will look like.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for taking time to do this example. It has made it a lot clearer.


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

You are welcome Gail, 
I am going to do an official sweater with this pattern and make the ss edging instead of the ribbing directions, and see how it looks, and then I think I'll try to make the matching hat.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ilike the sweater example you showed....looks like it will make a very nice one.


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww thanks, it is such a simple and quick pattern, just wasn't sure about some of the instructions, wondering if I am translating them wrong, like where it says to do the 21 on each side for the ribbing, around the front, that just has to be wrong, or is it me?


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm just learning so can't help on that one but I sure enjoy reading all of what goes on and learnin gmore theory at least.


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am really enjoying the learning too. this was quick and easy and a lesson in following a pattern I wasn't sure of.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> bmoyer1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

so, in the directions where it says to bind off 18 and ewrap 18 on each side, how would you all go about doing that?
would you bind them all off and once and then how would you ewrap them all at once? Or would you bind one side and e wrap and then knit the other side and ewrap then start following the directions again?
does this question make sense lol.
Betty


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

e-wrap is a machine knitting term for winding the yarn around the needles in an anti-clockwise direction to cast on stitches. In this pattern under discussion, one casts off 18 stitches to form the sleeve and immediately e-wraps to cast them on again to form the rest of the jacket. There would have a bit of knitting hanging loose, I believe.


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

bmoyer1 said:


> Aww thanks, it is such a simple and quick pattern, just wasn't sure about some of the instructions, wondering if I am translating them wrong, like where it says to do the 21 on each side for the ribbing, around the front, that just has to be wrong, or is it me?


I think it means ndl 21 to needle 22 (which is 43) which would probably be for one side and 1/2 the neck. Then you would do another one for the other side.

The ss directions says to cast from ndl 45 to ndl 45 (I think) -and then hang one side of the garment and bind off, then the other side.

Does that help?

For some reason I didn't get a notification of new posts to this string, but happened to run across it on active topics. You should have your other sweater done by now??

Julie

H


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

To e-wrap. Bring the needles all the way forward with carriage on the right. Pull yarn through take-up spring so there's no tension on the yarn. Secure yarn end at left side of machine & hang a clip or clothes pin on yarn then beginning with the left needle wrap the yarn around the shank of each needle in a counter-clockwise direction. Bring yarn under last needle, thread yarn into carriage, adjust yarn tension, hang comb & weights. Keep needles pulled all the way forward & push the loops back toward the needle bed and knit 1st row slowly at garment tension. On the next row pull the needles all the way out again & push the stitches back toward the needle bed and knit slowly.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I love using an e-wrap cast on. No waste yarn or ravel cord! There are demonstration videos on YouTube for e-wrap cast on.


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Julie,
actually no, I have cast on 2 times and finished the ribbing and then the patterning messed up when I got to the cast off and cast on part, so I have walked away for a minute. In the mean time I have refinished my bathroom sink and started a blog, you can look here if you are interested in that lol.
Betty

http://moyer-minebydesign.blogspot.com/


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I finally finished a 2nd sweater in this pattern, in the mean time I have painted my bathroom and redid my sink lol...but any who, I also finished another one of these...wrong!!
I decreased at the neck instead of increased, causing quite a bit of head scratching when it was finished and I was trying to put it together LOL!!!!


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't really like the way the neck looks, what could I have done better?


----------

